# What invasive species are in your area?



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Invasive species seem to be everywhere these days.
When I was a kid the only invaders were from Mars.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I live in Evingston Wyoming.

Once in awhile we get some guys from Sandy.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I live in Evingston Wyoming.
> 
> Once in awhile we get some guys from Sandy.


 -_O- :shock:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I live in Evingston Wyoming.
> 
> Once in awhile we get some guys from Sandy.


HEY! Where else am I supposed to get fireworks, porn, and booze?

:lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Evingston Wyoming.
> ...


Ah, ha, ha, ha, hee, hee, ho, ho.........uh don't forget cheap gasoline and tobacco.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Once in a while Human Resources notifies me they found that one of the new employees is an invasive species and I have to let him go.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

redleg said:


> Once in a while Human Resources notifies me they found that one of the new employees is an invasive species and I have to let him go.


I wonder if they just go back to Sandy or all the way to California? :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have Oxeye Daisy in my flower garden. The beautiful white flower is an invasive species in Wyoming. 

Besides being a nice looking flower it's basal leaves are tasty and nutritious.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

The best one I know if is the ECD, I can shoot them year round and they taste good.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Where to start... I live near the jordan river narrows and on a typical dog walk I might see pheasants, carp, catfish, white bass, bluegill, walleye, largemouth bass (okay, I don't usually see all the fish in the green water, but they are there), feral cats, russian olive trees, cheat grass, phragmites, racoons, various other noxious weeds and grasses, and plenty of people that are not of the Ute/ Paiute/ Shoshoni persuasion.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

European Starlings and House Sparrows


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

[attachment=0:3jceqlq2]PRAIRE DOGS.jpg[/attachment:3jceqlq2]


----------

